Ask HN: What is the new black horizontal line at the top of HN? - lsr_ssri
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20black%20bar&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20black%20bar&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

~~~
DoreenMichele
Perhaps time to add it to the FAQ.

~~~
dang
It certainly is a frequently asked question. But spelling everything out is
against the spirit of the site.

On HN it's good for readers to have to work a little, and the audience is
smart enough to figure things out.

------
lettergram
It's equivalent to the flag at half mast:

> When someone important to the community dies, a thin black bar is added to
> the top of HN as a mark of respect

------
tinyrisks
Welcome to HN! I love this question every time I see it.

------
inetsee
Paul Allen, co-founder of Microsoft, has died.

------
lsr_ssri
It's for the late Paul Allen RIP. Should've known, sorry all.

~~~
BLKNSLVR
I'm relatively new to HN, and as such I hadn't encountered the black line
before. Thanks for asking the question so that noobs like me can find out the
answer.

